# 1976 Fender Stratocaster or 1964 Fender Jaguar?



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Both in very good condition, both around the same price. What would you go for?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd rather play the strat but the Jaguar is a better investment in the long term, and still a cool guitar to boot.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*1976 Strat or 64 Jag*

I agree with Lester on the valuations. Even though early 70's Strats are worth more than a new CS Strat now (??) there seems to be a borderline about 1975. An individual guitar from any year can also be a great one. I recently heard a '73-'74 hardtail that sounded fantastic, like sour cream. Or maybe it was just the guy's hands.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

i'd take a jag over a strat anyday.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with Lester too.

For investment, stick in the 60s.

But I'd rather play the Strat.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Jaguars are just so very cool and a vintage one to boot.
Although the passage of time may make the Strat more valuable; you can't beat surfing with a Jag


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm just not into Jaguars.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm leaning towards the strat myself. Hopefully it's still there when I have the $$$.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

BLEAAAAAHG I just checked the Strat isn't there anymore.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Depends on the Strat. If it's early '76 it still has it's serial # on the neck plate and bears the "origional contour body" decal. These Strats tend to get more money than the later ones with the serial number on the headstock. Either way, from an investment standpoint, there's still more upside to a '76 Strat.


----------



## Gtrminator (Apr 3, 2007)

They're both really nice, but I think I'd go for the jag.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I decided on a Jag and found a cool one at the last minute on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170110297294


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Jaguar!!*

There are lots of Strats around and I have a definite preferance to the unusual, so for me it would be the Jag:rockon2:

Hows about a report on that Jag, wow it went for big bucks.........way over my budget YIKES!! Cool Guitar though.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you buy it? I'd have gone for the Jaguar any day of any week. 
If you did buy it, you might like this place: http://www.offsetguitars.com/forums/index.php
Pics and full report are now required (for those of us living vicariously through others' geat acquisitions)!

EDIT: Ooops, how did this get bumped? Didn't notice how old the thread was. Carry on.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Call me old fashioned but my vote would have been for neither. 

I'm a former 63 Jaguar owner and that guitar was nothing but headaches...hard to make pickup changes with those little slide switches, ground wire came loose a lot, limited sonic choices. The short scale was fun, nothing like bending a perfect fifth with very little effort.

As for a mid 70s Strat, they were considered junk then, why would they be good now?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

As for a mid 70s Strat, they were considered junk then, why would they be good now?

Depends on who's calling what junk...yes there were some real bad '70's Strats made.....come to think of it, there were some junky '70's Les Pauls made too....and look at what people are askin' for them now....unbelieveable


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Even though I never owned one, I have not so fond memories of the famous Fender three bolt "Shift-O-Matic" neck. That was one of the "improvements" that really got the ball rolling for the "gotta have a pre-CBS" craze.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

*Strat vs Jag*

I vote for the Strat. Jag/Jazz Master guitars are beautiful but the floating bridge assebly are their weakness (buzzing etc).

I own a 76 Strat myself and it's a beauty; just have a hard time lifing it ))))


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I never really got into Jags, so I would go for the Strat, even given it's 70's suckitude.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You can call it what you like...but I wouldn't give it up for anything...1976 hardtail Strat...the last of the neckplate serial#'s.
It's the only Strat I have left from my Ritchie Blackmore obsession days but it's a keeper....and it plays and sounds great:smile:


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Tell ya what you buy the Strat and then tell me where to pick up the Jaguar... OK???? J/K

I voted for the Jag, investment, coolness factor, yadda, yadda...

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

My rule #1 when it comes to "vintage" gear: only buy stuff that you'd still be happy with if the value were to go to zero.

I've missed out on a few money making guitars by following that rule but I've NEVER regretted a single one that I've bought.

Now wrt those two guitars, I've never liked Jags. I'd get the Strat every time. But that's just me.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Start*

Dont know to much about the value of a Jaguar over the years but just checked on Ebay and the Strats are way ahead of Jaguars as far as value is concerned.I would take the Strat any day.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

The Jag is probably the better "investment", but I don 't invest in guitars, I play them. The Strat for me please.:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is an old thread, but...

If I had neither I'd take the Strat.
If I had one I'd take the other.
If I could I'd take both.
If I were you, maybe take the Jaguar and settle for a lesser Strat a little later.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Take the Jag*

My friend I would say take the Jag. 76 strats haven't really moved much in value although jags have. Anything pre CBS is going to be worth money in the future. 76 was a bad year for the Strat, the bodies got heavier with less contour and they also changed to the neck serial system. 76 strats are not as popular as the '74s and '75s due to their heavier bodies. The Jag is the better bet investment wise. Although '76 strats will increase in value you might have to wait longer but I don't really think it will be worth it.

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

davesvintage said:


> My friend I would say take the Jag. 76 strats haven't really moved much in value although jags have. Anything pre CBS is going to be worth money in the future. 76 was a bad year for the Strat, the bodies got heavier with less contour and they also changed to the neck serial system. 76 strats are not as popular as the '74s and '75s due to their heavier bodies. The Jag is the better bet investment wise. Although '76 strats will increase in value you might have to wait longer but I don't really think it will be worth it.
> 
> Dave


Not necessarily true. There was a transition point about mid '76 when the changes took place. '75 can be lumped into this category due to the change in pickup pole pieces as well. As for heavier bodies, the ash used on Strats all through the '70's was a bit hit and miss. The only ones that were cosistently light were the Alder bodied ones. I'd still put my money on the Strat. The Jag was a cool guitar but history speaks for itself...The Jag wasn't produced in the numbers the Strat was mainly because it wasn't as popular a guitar. It had a 3/4 scale neck and features that were not as popular as the Strat. So the origional question was choosing between a '76 Strat or a '64 Jag that were around the same price...I'd get the Strat IMO:smile:


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

I prefer the start my slef, but as the rest of you guys, I do agree. the Jag is a better investment. 

Great Find. 

http://musi-source.blogspot.com


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Those 3 bolt strats are crap. Jaguars are even crappier, but at least its a pre-CBS.


----------



## Mench (Jul 30, 2009)

Jag the whole way


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd go with the strat if it's not too heavy !!!


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

I've always wanted a Jag and if it could be vintage, even better!

aloysius


----------



## Gootar (Jul 18, 2009)

I think that the strat is an overall better investment because lots of people like vintage strats. But the jaguar is in a niche and if there is a jaguar fan they would probably be willing to pay a lot for it.


----------



## Gootar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Non reverb*

What colour is your strat ? I really like the color.


----------



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

Jag most definatly!!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

This thread started in April/09....OP said the Strat was gone in post # 9 and found a Stang in #12 yet everyone keeps on keepin on . Does anyone read anything ?hwopvkkjuw

Just sayin 9kkhhd


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> This thread started in April/09....OP said the Strat was gone in post # 9 and found a tang in #12 yet everyone keeps on keepin on . Does anyone read anything ?
> 
> Just sayin 9kkhhd


Tang?? I like Tang.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Big White Tele said:


> Tang?? I like Tang.


Isn't that the drink the astronauts love?


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit again


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

pre CBS allways beats 70s. period.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I voted for the Jag...but then, I'm old and I like 'Surf' music. However, I don't really like the idea of deciding which one to go for without judging for yourself by playing both of them. Maybe you're more of a 'Strat' player, or maybe that particular 'Jag' is a fabulous guitar for you. Trying them first is the best way to go...forget the rest of the debate.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

As I remember walking in the store in Montreal in 1976 ,I picked up
a strat and it was heavy like hell ,same weight as a Les Paul.


Louis


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Strats are sweet, but the 60's Fenders were far superior guitars then the ones produced in the 70's and have a greater re-sale value, thus a better investment. I don't know, I love a Strat but I would have to go for the Jag.


----------



## TimB (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I almost fell over when I read the name of this thread.....this is very wierd.... Ive got a 64 Jag and am considering trading for a 76 strat (mocha). I am hesitating because I think the Jag is a good investment and it does have great tone, not to mention a cool factor of 9.8. The discussion here is making me think I should just hold on to the jag and buy a newish $800 second hand american standard off of kijiji... thoughts? Anyone out there with with an interesting trade offer, let me know.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Lincoln Futura was a concept car designed by the Lincoln division of Ford Motor Company. It was built by Ghia entirely by hand in Italy at a cost of $250,000 and displayed on the auto show circuit in 1955. In 1966 the car was modified by George Barris into the Batmobile, for the 1966 TV series Batman.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't vote because I would never buy an old guitar unless it was a better guitar at a better price than a new or slightly used one and I would never become a collector. 

However, I would have a Jag before I had a strat except for this one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd take the Jag.

I prefer a Strat, but they're a dime a dozen.

A chance to own a 64 Jag seems a bit more unlikely.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't get why CBS era instruments are tagged "vintage" like it's a _good_ thing. Wasn't the 70's the time that Fender was almost driven to extinction, at least partly due to quality & design issues? I'm no Jag fan (I'm old enough to remember when it was announced as a _new_ model - it was Leo's failed concept, IMHO), but, as pointed out in this thread, _anything_ from the early 60's deserves respect over a CBS product. So, I don't get how people interchange the term "vintage" as in _valuable_, with "vintage" as in just plain old.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, right up there with Harley-Davidson when you needed two of them; one to ride and one for parts. To me vintage means old and old is to look at, not to use.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How has this thread managed to stay so active since 2007?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm biased, but I love my '76 Strat. :rockon2:


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Jag all the way!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I prefer a short scale so my choice is easily a jag. What about you ;-)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

peter benn said:


> I agree with Lester on the valuations. Even though early 70's Strats are worth more than a new CS Strat now (??) there seems to be a borderline about 1975. An individual guitar from any year can also be a great one.* I recently heard a '73-'74 hardtail that sounded fantastic, like sour cream. * Or maybe it was just the guy's hands.


Strangest metaphor I've ever heard.


----------

